# Advice on installing gutters on slanted fascia



## notfromaroundhere

I need to install gutters on my house to alleviate potential foundation problems and am looking for some advice. The fascia on my house is slanted--it is perpendicular to the roof instead of the ground. I'm pretty sure that it would be a less-than-ideal thing for me to install gutters flush to the fascia, because it would enable a lot of water from our Dallas downpours to flow over the gutter. 

Are there some sort of special brackets that I need to use in installation to level out the gutters? If so, where would I find them? And if I have the gutters installed, will the typical installer know what to do?

Thanks!


PS - I got a quote from Guttermaxx earlier this week and was amazed that they charge close to $30 per foot for their gutters (including downspouts, installation, etc.), which would make the gutter job on my house add up to almost $6000.


----------



## Ed the Roofer

You need to use a Gutter Wedge.

Here are 2 types available on this site.

http://www.guttersupply.com/p-wedges.gstml?s=gaw&kw=[gutter+wedge]

And this site offers them with diagrams for installation according to the pitch of the roof.

http://www.gutterworks.com/endcaps.html

http://shop.gutterworks.com/home.php?cat=17

Ed


----------



## notfromaroundhere

Ed the Roofer said:


> You need to use a Gutter Wedge.
> 
> Here are 2 types available on this site.
> 
> http://www.guttersupply.com/p-wedges.gstml?s=gaw&kw=[gutter+wedge]
> 
> And this site offers them with diagrams for installation according to the pitch of the roof.
> 
> http://www.gutterworks.com/endcaps.html
> 
> http://shop.gutterworks.com/home.php?cat=17
> 
> Ed



I knew there had to be an "easy way".... Are these typically carried locally, or do they need to be purchased online?

Thanks!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

notfromaroundhere said:


> I knew there had to be an "easy way".... Are these typically carried locally, or do they need to be purchased online?
> 
> Thanks!


You should be able to obtain them from your gutter supplier. We do not purchase gutters from the Big Box stores. We buy them from a local gutter supplier. Do a search for a local company.
Gutter suppliers can deliver seamless gutter sections, in a variety of colors, along with gutter wedges, and all the other parts needed.


----------

